# Guerciotti Cross Force



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

i'm considering one of these frames for a my first cross build. does anyone have any opinions on this frame? certainly guerciotti's history in cross frames is solid, but there's no info at all on the internets.


----------



## drumbum (Oct 4, 2006)

Guerciotti frames are super stiff. Most of them have a bit higher bottom bracket than most. It's a very race oriented frame, quick handling. 

I was always under the impression that a Guerciotti would make a great race bike but would be a bit too harsh and unsuited for an all around bike.


----------



## spacemanrides (Aug 11, 2006)

one small thing is that the BB is Italian thread I think. Just something to keep in mind when you are building it.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

They have several models. Some use Italian, some are English. Just get the right one


----------



## rich caramadre (Jul 31, 2007)

*I love mine*

I've got this exact bike and love it. It is stiff, dose have a higher bottom bracket and italian tread. No big deal there any high end bike shop should have one. Also the top tube is ever so slightly higher at the seat tube than at the head tube which gives you lots of room for shouldering. It is designed to de a pure race bike but I do ride mine around town and on some mountain bike trails with no problem. I really don't think you will be disappointed if you pick one up. Plus there not that common here in the states (at leased here in Utah) so you won't show up at a race with what everyone else has. Enjoy

Rich


----------



## Quicklaps (Jun 27, 2008)

I totally agree with rich. light, stiff, handles great.... Very race friendly cable routing. Race on Sunday, ride to work Monday. Comfortable cockpit... I am really pleased. Mine is all aluminum (carbon fork), and has the Italian BB. I am no expert, but the IT BB bigger stiffer?? (maybe, don't know) Yah, no fret on the IT BB, besides the bearings everything else is same. How often do you go through bearings anyway??

I also agree that it is something different... everyones got a ridley or specialized, right?


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

No. I have an Empella


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

The classic frame for this is the Redlines. Cheap and excellent cross frames. Plenty of good deals on older AL Specialized Tricross frames too.


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

thanks all! 

i think i am going to buy the cross force as a b'day present to myself this week. i'm going to have to sell the commute bike or the lil' lady will throw a fit! 

tho those who have experience with the guerciotti: how did you size you frame? did you go with the same top tube size as your road bike? did you go slightly smaller?


----------



## rich caramadre (Jul 31, 2007)

I went with the same top tube length. 54.5 The seat tube measures 56 I think. It is definatly taller because of the higher bottom bracket and the slightly rear angeled top tube I mentioned above.


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*Standover*



r_mutt said:


> thanks all!
> 
> i think i am going to buy the cross force as a b'day present to myself this week. i'm going to have to sell the commute bike or the lil' lady will throw a fit!
> 
> tho those who have experience with the guerciotti: how did you size you frame? did you go with the same top tube size as your road bike? did you go slightly smaller?



I have a Cross Force and it's a ton of fun. Just be mindful of your inseam. The CF, like any traditional cross bikes have a higher standover and a shorter top tube.

I'm 6 foot 1 and usually ride a 56 or a 57. My cross force is a 55. It's a perfect fit for me.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=94228&highlight=cross+Force


Joe


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

sizing for me on a road bike is usually 52 ctc seat tube and 54 ctc top tube. the 52 Crossforce has a top tube of 53.5 ctc - which is perfect. the seat tube is 52 CTC . 

in the pictures i've seen of the bike, i do not see the slight rise in the top tube by the seat, rich. does the frame slope downward towards the headtube? 

because of the extra stand over height from the cx tires, should i order a 50? (the 50 frame has a top tube of 52.5 ctc and a 50 cm ctc seat tube).


----------



## rich caramadre (Jul 31, 2007)

I would stick with the 52. To ME top tube length is more important than standover height. I'm shure someone out there will disagree but in my 20 years of riding mountain bikes, road bikes and now cyclocross I've never racked myself were it counts. I always wondered about the slightly forward sloping top tube so you got me interested in seeing if it is real or an optical illusion. So i just went down and measured it with a level. and it is a little higher at the seat than at the head tube. Maybe it is not that way on all frame sizes but it is on mine.

R


----------



## r_mutt (Aug 8, 2007)

thanks rich. i'm purchasing it today. my only dilemma is blue/white, or red/silver. 

thanks!


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

r_mutt said:


> blue/white
> 
> thanks!


You're welcome


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

r_mutt said:


> thanks rich. i'm purchasing it today. my only dilemma is blue/white, or red/silver.
> 
> thanks!


Sorry about bringing this back from the grave yard. Did you ever get your frame? How did you like it? I'm still seeing the frame/fork out there for sale.


----------

